# Can Sodium Lactate be added to FOs during prep?



## GVKW (Oct 21, 2018)

I'm still just having the darnedest time remembering to add sodium lactate to my lye liquid before soaping. Before I waste a couple ounces of fragrance oils experimenting, does anyone know of issues/problems that may arise from adding SL to your FO during prep instead of waiting to stir it straight into the lye liquid? I do realize thay if I do it this way, I'll have to add the FO/SL at very light Trace to make sure it gets fully incorporated.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## steffamarie (Oct 21, 2018)

I don't use it, but I believe you can also just add it to your oils during your batch prep.


----------



## GVKW (Oct 21, 2018)

steffamarie said:


> I don't use it, but I believe you can also just add it to your oils during your batch prep.


I didn't know if it would incorporate into the oils alone... but geez, anything would help compared to forgetting it altogether!


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 24, 2018)

GVKW said:


> I didn't know if it would incorporate into the oils alone... but geez, anything would help compared to forgetting it altogether!


It will. It's basically just a saltwater mixture. (more to it than that, but in general that's what it is)


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 24, 2018)

I add mine to my lye water mixture.  You can add it to your oils without a problem.


----------



## dibbles (Oct 24, 2018)

I usually add it to the lye solution, but have added it to the oils and mixed with the stick blender before adding the lye.


----------



## HokumWares (Oct 24, 2018)

I usually add the sodium lactate if using to the lye solution, but like dibbles said, just a quick zap with the blender to full incorporate.


----------



## soapycat (Oct 24, 2018)

I've definitely forgotten to add the sodium lactate to my lye water before. Ended up adding it into the oil/lye mixture. Turned out okay. But I still *try* to get it into the lye water.


----------



## amd (Oct 26, 2018)

GVKW said:


> I do realize thay if I do it this way, I'll have to add the FO/SL at very light Trace to make sure it gets fully incorporated.



Or you could add your FO and sodium lactate to your oils before adding the lye solution. I don't use SL, but I put my FO's in my oils first so I don't forget to add them. The only time I don't is if I'm intentionally leaving part of the soap unfragranced or using different FO's for different portions of the batter.


----------



## GVKW (Oct 26, 2018)

amd said:


> Or you could add your FO and sodium lactate to your oils before adding the lye solution. I don't use SL, but I put my FO's in my oils first so I don't forget to add them. The only time I don't is if I'm intentionally leaving part of the soap unfragranced or using different FO's for different portions of the batter.



I was under the impression that FO needed to be added at trace - my assumption is because FO's can accelerate or cause ricing and you want to be sure the lye is properly emulsified before potentially speeding your batter up. Are there any other compelling reasons to wait until trace to add FOs? I soap at about 85-95 degrees, if that makes any difference...


----------



## amd (Oct 26, 2018)

FO doesn't need to be added at trace, but you do want to make sure you know what to expect with the FO. Read the supplier notes - a reputable supplier will note if you should expect ricing or acceleration. Also read the customer reviews, they may give you more information than supplier notes. The idea of adding at trace is probably meant for new soapmakers, and is sound advice, but once you are familiar with emulsion and trace, you can skip ahead to adding a well behaving FO to the oils. I've been soapmaking for almost 5 years, and I add ricing/accelerating FO's before the lye with only the occasional problem. (One FO is just super persnickety, as long as I follow it's rules and don't tweak my recipe it works beautifully. Here's one video of me doing it all wrong, and another video of me doing the same FO right.) With a ricing FO, it may be to your benefit to add it to the oils, you'll have more time to stickblend the ricing out if you're not starting with batter that is already at trace.


----------



## GVKW (Oct 26, 2018)

amd said:


> FO doesn't need to be added at trace, but you do want to make sure you know what to expect with the FO. Read the supplier notes - a reputable supplier will note if you should expect ricing or acceleration. Also read the customer reviews, they may give you more information than supplier notes. The idea of adding at trace is probably meant for new soapmakers, and is sound advice, but once you are familiar with emulsion and trace, you can skip ahead to adding a well behaving FO to the oils. I've been soapmaking for almost 5 years, and I add ricing/accelerating FO's before the lye with only the occasional problem. (One FO is just super persnickety, as long as I follow it's rules and don't tweak my recipe it works beautifully. Here's one video of me doing it all wrong, and another video of me doing the same FO right.) With a ricing FO, it may be to your benefit to add it to the oils, you'll have more time to stickblend the ricing out if you're not starting with batter that is already at trace.



Your videos were SOOO helpful! I'm totally gonna start adding my FO and disbursed colors to my oils. Do you find a big difference between oil-soluble TD and water-soluble TD? I have a bag of O-S, but wonder if it would be better to switch to W-S when I reorder...


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 26, 2018)

I am another that never uses SL.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 27, 2018)

I've used SL just because I had some on hand. My soaps are usually well-balanced at INS 145-160 (except castile/bastille, of course) so I didn't notice much difference with SL. I make the lye solution and fridge it overnight. Also mix oils and add *all* the additives (including fragrance) the night before and soap in the AM. Works for me.


----------



## amd (Nov 1, 2018)

GVKW said:


> Your videos were SOOO helpful! I'm totally gonna start adding my FO and disbursed colors to my oils. Do you find a big difference between oil-soluble TD and water-soluble TD? I have a bag of O-S, but wonder if it would be better to switch to W-S when I reorder...



Thank you! I'm so glad that you found something useful. I have used both, and I like water soluble better because I can add it to my lye water if I want to, and if I premix a batch I don't have to worry about oil rancidity if it sits too long. Not that I've had that happen with OS, but it is a thought in the back of my head. One concern with WS is adding more water which may contribute to glycerin rivers. I don't worry about it because I like glycerine rivers. I soap at the top of water amount (25% or 3:1 ratio) and only occasionally get rivers when adding additional water with my TD. I would suggest getting a small amount of WS and trying it to see what you like better. Everyone soaps a bit differently and what works for me might not be the right fit for someone else and their recipe.


----------



## homesteaders (Dec 10, 2018)

I only use Sodium Lactate when I do Hot Process soaps that I want to be more fluid. For that, I add it after the cook, along with the FO/EO, yogurt, clay and anything else I want to include. I don't use it in CP.


----------

